# How does this sound



## Dsbsnag (Sep 28, 2012)

· Your salary has been assessed at AED 18,715 per month (tax-free)

The details of benefits you receive in this position are as follows:

Unfurnished accommodation (Hotel accommodation and a meal allowance for a period up to six nights will be provided upon your arrival in the UAE)
· Relocation allowance of AED 30,000
Annual travel tickets (or cash in lieu) to and from (Country of Origin)
48 working days of annual leave
Free Health coverage
Children’s education
· Repatriation allowance


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like a mediocre to poor package to me. What is the accommodation allowance?


----------



## Dsbsnag (Sep 28, 2012)

AlexDhabi said:


> Looks like a mediocre to poor package to me. What is the accommodation allowance?


The accommodations are included in the package. It would be paid for by my employer


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

That looks a lot like a pay package for westerners in the education sector.


----------



## Dsbsnag (Sep 28, 2012)

AlexDhabi said:


> That looks a lot like a pay package for westerners in the education sector.


good assumption. I am indeed a westerner in the education sector.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan (Sep 1, 2012)

Is it with adec


----------



## Dsbsnag (Sep 28, 2012)

phillyeaglesfan said:


> Is it with adec



no.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

That sounds a reasonable package for the education sector (maybe HCT). I know teachers in the private sector on quite a lot less, university staff on bit more. 
The reason I guessed was most other sectors (private or government) tend to pay professional westerners better than that and give you a budget where you choose your own accommodation.


----------



## Dsbsnag (Sep 28, 2012)

AlexDhabi said:


> That sounds a reasonable package for the education sector (maybe HCT). I know teachers in the private sector on quite a lot less, university staff on bit more.
> The reason I guessed was most other sectors (private or government) tend to pay professional westerners better than that and give you a budget where you choose your own accommodation.


That has been a source of anxiety. I understand that's the standard practice; but, it's fairly difficult have no control over ones housing.


----------



## Geke (May 1, 2012)

Thought it must be education with the amount of holiday, most teachers I know don't get to choose their accommodation initially as the schools or ADEC allocate apartments for you.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

HCT's stock of rentals is variable (putting it kindly) and many staff are in older buildings (advantages can be larger accommodation and pets allowed). UAEU, ADEC and GEMS seem to put staff in new buildings (may also have facilities like pool on-site, usually more energy efficient).


----------

